# General Chat > General Discussion >  Exercise benefits

## Jordan

Exercise create you more happy and more comfortable than you were before you exercised, and the more calories you get rid of, and create simpler to keep your weight under control....

Des Moines gym

----------


## Marry

Yes I agree with you because I am also doing exercise in a Gym daily at least 1 hour which makes my body pretty fit.

----------


## MichaelKWilson

You know exercise is good for you, It can reduce your risk of major illnesses, such as heart disease, stroke, diabetes and cancer by up to 50% and lower your risk of early death by up to 30%. To stay healthy, adults should try to be active daily and aim to achieve at least 150 minutes of physical activity over a week through a variety of activities.

----------


## rashedibragimov

It will increase the blood flow to your skin and muscles, keep your muscles limber, decrease stress, help you sleep better, increase metabolism, build muscle, improve health and well being and keep you looking younger for longer.

----------


## peterfarrell22

There are many great health benefits of regular exercise. Weight in control, more confidence, better strength, longer life are some of the best benefits of exercises. Not only that much by doing regular exercise, you can keep of many health disease and can live a healthy life.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Exercise is very Priority for everyone. It makes you fit, happy, good sleep and active. It will help you to live young and without any health issues. So Try to spend sometimes for Exercise everyday.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Exercise is more important for our health and happy life. Because If you spend one hour for exercise you will be active for whole day and your body will be fit looking pretty. At last the confident will be in your heart to do any risk work also.

----------


## wadewilson

Magento Development Service & Extensions
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-extensions.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html

----------


## Marry25

The Biggest Mental and Physical Benefits of Working Out. Exercise does your mind and body good almost instantly, research shows.

----------

